# Can Ping Some Addresses, Internet Connection is Very Slow



## ariaana (Aug 18, 2009)

I can ping the router's gateway address with my OSX machine and I can ping my own IP address as assigned by the router [they all have dynamic/automaticly assigned IPs]. I can't ping google properly [10/10 packets are lost] but if I go to www.google.com in a browser, it works properly and the search results page will load very quickly. Other websites barely load, it takes several tries to do it [repeatedly clicking refresh]  and sometimes it simply doesn't work.

The slowness problem became progressively worse over a period of about a month and a half. It is at the point now where I can't stream a youtube video properly or consistently browse different pages on nearly any given website.

Both OSX and Windows computers are set up to get access, wirelessly, from the [Belkin] router and all of them have excellent signal reception. 

My parents were convinced by one of their friends that all they need for security is a MAC address access list controlled by the router [we get the MAC address manually, then add it into the admin interface of the router]. 

I'm worried that other people can go onto our router and hook their own computers up to it and slow down our house's connection since they didn't password protect access to the router interface. Is this a legitimate concern? 

I've checked out the list but only my family's MAC addresses were on it. Does this mean we are safe from other users or should I set up a WEP/router password?

I've also flushed the DNS [I think] and power-cycled everything. I can't update the firmware for the router from home because the internet connection is too slow to download the file, but I'll download it from work tomorrow and then update it.

I used my laptop away from home last weekend and everything was perfect internet-wise using both Safari and Firefox. 

Thanks for the help. I don't really know anything about computers so it is really appreciated. I am not sure what to try next or what other information is needed to work on this problem, so please let me know! Thanks again.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 18, 2009)

Set up a password on that router in addition to the MAC addresses. I'd imagine you're supplying your neighborhood with internet for free.


----------



## ariaana (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi! 

OK so I've set up a WPA2 password for all of the computers that need it. And I've password protected the router with a separate password. 

The speed hasn't really increased...is there anything else that I can try?

Thanks again!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 21, 2009)

Turn off the modem and leave it off for at least a minute. While that is off recycle the power on your router. Wait for the router to come up before powering the modem back on. Wait for the router to speak to the modem and get an IP address from it. Then with your Mac hardwire to the router ping the WAN IP your router got from the ISP and mark the the time down, this is the modem IP. Then ping the email server in your ISP by the DNS name (like pop.emailservername.com) and mark down the IP adddress the DNS returns. Then ping the IP and see if it is the you are getting the same ping times 9dNS  or IP).

Do this by being hard wired to the router. Then ping the email server again while doing it wireless. The ping time should almost be the same except for 1 or 2ms. If it by more try powering off the modem again, hardwire from the Mac to the modem and power the modem back on. Wait until your router gets an IP from the modem and ping the email server in the ISP again. The time should almost be the same as going through the router. If it fast , the router is the problem. If is slow while still directly connected to the modem, it's ether the modem or the ISP line (call the ISP). 

The point is to test through the router the ping time then compare the speed connected directly to the modem, comparing to the speed connected to the router wirelessly. You have to play detective  testing it to the router via wireless, directly connected to the router compared directly connect to the modem, to try to trace the problem down. 

Now I urge anyone living in North America or Western Europe to use OpenDNS.com (yes it is in London now too). They have an instructional video telling you benefits of using the service. It my situation the DNS caching it does has even speedup my surfing while using a major cable pipe.


----------



## doradolaw (Mar 24, 2010)

I posted the same problems under another thread titled "Fast internet speed, slow page load". Haven't helped me yet, but I'm hoping.


----------



## zzizak (Mar 13, 2011)

I know that is this post very old, but to fix this problem try set MTU to lower value. Maybe set it to 1452 or 1460 instead of 1500...your router should have that option..I had the same problem where google search works fine and display the search result but clickink on any lik after that is failed. I used TP-LINK WR743ND and solve a problem so with setting MTU to a lower value


----------



## bhavanaets (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi to all,

   This program is intended for use in network testing, measurement and management of various services.It should be used primarily for fault isolation which is used manually.


----------

